# do you wear your baby ALL the time?



## mesmerize138 (Apr 1, 2006)

Do you wear your baby all the time? While you're cooking and cleaning and typing and peeing and everything?

If so, how?

And seriously, if you've got a colicky baby like mine, how is it even possible? He's always bending and flexing and it makes keeping him IN anything really difficult.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Phoebe (Jun 12, 2003)

I was silently wondering this about others today as well.
Baby #1 I did not. Baby #2, it seems to be heading that way. He only naps for 1/2 an hour at a time if I lay him down. Darn near the most frustrating thing on the planet right now for me. He sleeps pretty well wearing him. He is not coliky but he get's pretty bitchy from not having a decent amount of nap sleep and it feels like I'm spending most of the day trying to forcehim to sleep longer. Then when' he's awake I am wanting to interact with him. This makes for a VERY unproductive day in terms of getting dinner, laundry etc.

So wearing him all day or most of it is what I'm doing right now.
It is not because I am just such and awesome patient and loving Mama that I want to carry my baby ALL DAY LONG! I love him dearly, but I would rather not lug his 15lb chubby butt while I try and tinkle! It makes things a bit more difficult. Trynig to get used to it.

good luck to you


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

:


----------



## mamums (Jun 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phoebe* 
I was silently wondering this about others today as well.
Baby #2, it seems to be heading that way. He only naps for 1/2 an hour at a time if I lay him down. Darn near the most frustrating thing on the planet right now for me. He sleeps pretty well wearing him. He is not coliky but he get's pretty bitchy from not having a decent amount of nap sleep and it feels like I'm spending most of the day trying to forcehim to sleep longer. Then when' he's awake I am wanting to interact with him. This makes for a VERY unproductive day in terms of getting dinner, laundry etc.


Your DS sounds just like my DS! He wakes as soon as I put him down, so if I want him to sleep at all, I have to wear him. DH even wears the little guy to bed at night.

That being said, when he's awake and not sleepy or over-tired, he likes to be sprawled out playing (usually with me watching him or playing with him). When he's awake and not tired, he'll be worn as long as I'm moving about doing things. If I stop to sit down to eat or jump on the computer, he starts fussing and squirming. So he either comes out or I eat walking. It helps to be moving a lot.

I've lost a lot of weight (from nursing and lugging around a 16 lb weight), but we get very little done during the day.


----------



## natalieadw (Oct 4, 2006)

nak

Bella was a very high needs baby!! She had GERD and was not a happy camper most of the time! I wore her constantly for the first few months, and now nine months later I wear her for every nap and anytime we go out







I love wearing her...w/out bwing I don't know how I would have survived!!!! I'm a wrapper but wear her in the Beco when doing housework or when out. HTH!!

Also...I have to be moving when she's napping, so I have good at typing one handed!! LOL! Try bouncing a little or put some music on and dance...or throw on the vacuum(that alwys worked with Bella). She's 22lbs, and heavy, but she's only little once so I try to enjoy every second! BTW, my cleanliness standards have gone way down since I've had her! I happily skip clearing off the counters to play with her!


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

I do not wear my baby 24/7 I wear her at home IF she is fussy and wants me to hold her but honestly she likes to get down and play at home most of the time unless she is hugry or sleepy. Now when we are out I wear her almost all the time unless dh wants to wear her.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

um, no. any time she would let me *not* wear her, i didn't!


----------



## MikoMum (Jan 4, 2006)

When my daughter was wee I wore her mostly when she was fussy/and or I needed to get something done. She was a very content babe though. Mostly:

-in the morning while doing diaper laundry/hanging
-whenever we walked to playgroup (trust me, at her age it was all for ME to get out of the house!







)
-between 4:30-6pm---fussy time before daddy came home for dinner
-sometimes during her fussy time in the evening between 8-9, often DH wore her then or she was just held/rocked
-whenever we drove into the city for our big shops. She LIVED in the pouch and was so content. I could literally shop all day. DH and I would spell off

Long 'for exercise' walks she happily went into our jogging stroller. I imagine I'll babywear even more this time as I have a greater selection of carriers and the weather is cooler.







:


----------



## aisraeltax (Jul 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mesmerize138* 
Do you wear your baby all the time? While you're cooking and cleaning and typing and peeing and everything?

If so, how?

And seriously, if you've got a colicky baby like mine, how is it even possible? He's always bending and flexing and it makes keeping him IN anything really difficult.

Thanks for the help.

i dont wear him all the time. i wear hm when he isnt content otherwise. i wear him when cooking unless i am frying something. i dont wear him when i clean b/c i havent fully converted to natural cleansers but if im not using anything icky then i do wear him (vacuuming, etc.).

i do it b/c its the only way he will sleep or be content sometimes.


----------



## mimie (Mar 7, 2003)

For the first seven weeks or so, I did wear her (or hold her) almost constantly, unless DH was wearing/holding her. We co-slept, too.

Then she gradually started tolerating being out of arms. Now I don't wear her any more than any other position. Sometimes she's worn, sometimes she's held in arms, sometimes she lays on a blanket, sometimes she sits in her bouncy seat, etc. We like variety! She no longer naps while being worn. She seems to prefer being worn when we're out and about - she likes to be snug next to mama, but be able to look out at the world. But at home, she gets bored if I try to wear her too much. Also, I get worn out when I try to do physical tasks while wearing her (like laundry, or housecleaning).

For walks we alternate between wearing and stroller. She only recently started enjoying the stroller.


----------



## mikaylasmama (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes i did wear my babies all the time cleaning, walking, laundry, caring for and older child when ds came along, etc The only time i wasn't wearing them was when dh would wear them or we were co-sleeping. My first was,and well is, high needs and that was the only way i could get anything done and the only way she was content. I feel like there were years where between 2 kids i did not sit down during the day because i had a baby in the carrier that needed constant motion.

What carriers have you tried so far?


----------



## Mamapits (Jun 2, 2005)

I used to wear my son all of the time. Even if he wasn't fussy, I knew he was learning so that motivated me to carry him.

He also would not sleep more than 20 minutes unless I was next to him in bed or wearing him.

When I wanted to be on the computer, I would loosen the sling ( a ring sling) and lay him in my lap. The sling was basicly ther to prevent him from falling.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

For the first few weeks yes, except when we were sleeping or DH had him. As he got older he liked being on the floor more. Now at 5.5 months we wear when I am doing chores/walking around the house or out of the house and of course fussy times

tara


----------



## mesmerize138 (Apr 1, 2006)

So far the only carriers I've tried have been the maya wrap and the moby wrap, but I like them both so much it's hard to think about trying anything else. At least, I like them as long as he's not bending over backwards screaming hysterically.

Anybody have any recommendations for ones that might work better under those circumstances?


----------



## jenrose (Apr 25, 2004)

The first 6 weeks or so=constant wearing
6 weeks-6 months=very frequent wearing
6 months-crawling=wearing at the baby's demandd and whenever out of the house
crawling-walking=wearing out of the house, and when I want to keep the baby out of trouble.
walking-too heavy=wearing when little legs get tired and we still need to move, and when sick.

Sick always knocks us back a stage or two. So a sick 3 month old might get worn all the time, a sick walking toddler might get worn very frequently, and a sick kindergartener might be worn only when going to the doctor, in and out of the car.


----------



## mikaylasmama (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mesmerize138* 
So far the only carriers I've tried have been the maya wrap and the moby wrap, but I like them both so much it's hard to think about trying anything else. At least, I like them as long as he's not bending over backwards screaming hysterically.

Anybody have any recommendations for ones that might work better under those circumstances?

How old is your little one? What carrying positions have you tried so far in both carriers? Could it be that your little one doesn't like the position you are carrying him in. Are you moving when you are wearing him? Some babies will fuss if not in constant motion in a carrier.

A child that is securely in a carrier should not be able to bend backwards. Are you getting him in the carriers nice and snug?


----------



## FreeSpiritMama (Oct 22, 2003)

For the first 4 months I wore him from when we woke, all day







he sat at 4months and liked to sit with ds1 and I so we followed his lead. He crawled at 5months and since then I have been wearing on cue, which is probably about 70% of our day.

You could try a Mei Tai, my ds2 loved the tummy 2 tummy position with his legs froggied totally inside the carrie as a new born. Maybe the Moby needs to be wrapped a little tighter? Do you have any pics and we could help you tweak your carry


----------

